# Wire Problems



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Im planning to get into some mackeral action next week whilst camping so ive gone out and topped up my halco collection and bought some 40lb seven strand, do you tie it? Its too springy for a haywire twist and seems to thin to crimp so im not sure how to connect it?
Thanks,
RR


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

This knot has worked for me for over a decade, with wire trace. Lefty Kreh is something of a legend in fly fishing circles. I trust this knot more than a crimp.







Source: http://www.fishingworld.com.au/news/lefty-s-loop-knot

Like all knots, its only as good as the tyer, so test your result with a few breakages before going for the trophy fish.

Fuller instructions here: http://www.flyfishingtraditions.com/tec ... -loop-knot though the closure of the knot in the diagram above is truer to Lefty's orginal instruction, and is the one I use.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

RR most of us running mackerel rigs use single strand wire which the haywire twist works on. But if you see a kink in it then grab a new one as they do break after that.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Berger for the Lefty's Loop knot. I too have just bought some multistrand for mackeral, and hope to score my first spanish this summer.

trev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I use lefty's loop on lures with normal (fluoro / mono) leaders, had never thought of tying it into wire, no reason it wouldn't work I suppose.

RR, you can get some very small crimps though if you get stuck, small enough to have absolutely no dramas in 40lb 7 strand....


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

On the back of the pack there should be a chart which explains what size crimps are required.


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

Trev, you're welcome.

On the instructions for tying this knot with wire, you'll notice that only two or three turns around the standing line are recommended. This is important, because if you over-do the number of turns, the finished knot won't cinch properly. I'm probably mentioning something that everyone knows from tying heavy mono.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Berger said:


> Trev, you're welcome.
> 
> On the instructions for tying this knot with wire, you'll notice that only two or three turns around the standing line are recommended. This is important, because if you over-do the number of turns, the finished knot won't cinch properly. I'm probably mentioning something that everyone knows from tying heavy mono.


Thanks Berger

Got it, two or three turns, and I'll test it. RackRaider will be tickled too. The problem with the crimps is that they can corrode, which is the last thing you need when you have a Spanish hooked up.

Hey, hey, bring on summer! (mackeral for dinner).

trev


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, especially Berger; that works well when you lock it down tight.
I'm all sorted and off friday, if all goes well i'll put up a report with my many catches.
RR


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

RackRaider said:


> Thanks everyone, especially Berger; that works well when you lock it down tight.
> I'm all sorted and off friday, if all goes well i'll put up a report with my many catches.
> RR


"my many catches" Dream on young fella. Leave some for the old farts, but wish you well.

trev


----------

